# Tough to find costumes



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a mask on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6580746364&category=33799


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.aboyd.com/prodinfo.asp?number=RUB 909895

http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/...e_code=hal&screen=PROD&product_code=rub909895


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

C'mon, Rick, spring the $4400 for the Costume Randy put up. With that in your Haunt, you can justify an increase in your entrance fee. Incredible! Plus, a remake of the film is coming out this year...you might be able to hire the suit out to a local theatre to drum up interest in the movie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey now, thats not a bad price... and he didnt mention about a budget. j/k

I just bought this prop and Im building a 125' (10:1) scale model of the Empire State building complete with 10:1 scale model remote control bi-planes. A blonde sixth grader will play Fay Wray. And Kong will have fully animated head and arms to swing at the bi-planes. 

http://www.aboyd.com/prodinfo.asp?number=VA-214
.
.
.
. I wish....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Given those prices, I might just "improvise" the monster in the lake.


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

Randy,man That Looks Great And Thanks For The Help,but My Budget Comes Out Of My Pocket And Although I Am Going To Raise The Price This Year,all The Money Is For An Ohio State Park. So I Guess I'm Still Looking For Help.although We Are A Charity And Do Have A 501c3 From The Irs So You Are More Than Welcome To Donate It 5to Us And I Will Get You A Tax Credit Letter!!!we Love Any Help We Can Get. Thanks,rick


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

Sorry...you missed the sign at my door..."No Solicitors" j/k

Im with Johnny... this is one you'll probably have to improvise and poor boy it like the rest of us. See if someone you know is a suba diver/surfer and has a wet suit. That would be a good start...

I cant wait to hit the lottery...


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

With a wet suit, some neoprene scales, epoxy and a guy with an air brush, you could put together a pretty good replica of the Gill Guy. Look up Rico Browning's (The original stuntman in the rubber suit) grandchildren and see if the thing is laying around somewhere, or if they've already sold it to Todd McFarlane.


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wolfman, thanks for the ideals,but how do you make and attach neoprene scales or where can I buy them.I found a great mask and went out and bought some material with the wife.She is going to sew the costume,but it is going to need more.I thought of attaching some fake seaweed like you find in the aquarium shops,but the neoprene scales sound like they would be cool and add a lot to the costume. Thanks, Rick


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

heres a mask,,,http://www.halloween-mask.com/swamp_thug.htm,,hers another cheaper swamp creature themed onehttp://www.emasks.com/asp/iteminfo.asp?I=10162&R=&H=


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

heres the mask!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/...duct_Code=rub3091&Category_Code=monster-masks


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

My friend made a "Lagoon" creature one year and wore it at a Haunted House. Sorry I don't have any pics.

I think he took a jump suit... like those ones that automotive guys wear, and he hot glued scales to the suit. He cut small strips of plastic (I think it was a spool of plastic belt) and rounded off one edge of the plastic strip to make the scales. They were approximately 1 1/2 inches wide by 4 inches long. Then he painstakenly attached them one by one to the suit. The next layer was slightly offset (you know like the pattern of bricks on a brick wall) and slightly underneath the upper scale layer and so on and so on.... until he worked his way down the suit. It looked pretty darn good, but took lots of time.

He put a "bathing cap" on his head to make his head smooth and hide his hair and he attached some more scales to the front, back, and side of it. You wouldn't have to do that, though, if you already have a mask.

I think he also glued scales to an old pair of boots and rubber gloves to complete the costume.


----------



## JustMatt (Jan 31, 2006)

I *just* saw a web page within the last week or two that showed how someone made a Lagoon mask. Hmmm. Maybe with roof tar? I'll have to poke around, I probably saved the JPG and I should be able to Google the name. Lemme see wht I can find.


----------



## JustMatt (Jan 31, 2006)

Lagoon
http://cgi.ebay.com/Creature-from-T...itemZ7602949023QQcategoryZ60361QQcmdZViewItem
He has 5 available. A little over $100 with shipping.


Lagoon look-alike
http://www.badplanet.com/asp/hcity.asp?A=Y&T=I&K=dptradition&I=80513&R=
If that just takes you to a main area, click on Masks, Halloween Clasics, SEA CREATURE
http://www.badplanet.com/bpimages/81808.jpg
$33 bucks + shipping


Swamp Thug
http://www.badplanet.com/asp/hcity.asp?A=Y&T=I&K=fantasymasks&I=670339&R=
Creeps & Creatures, SWAMP THUG MASK
$42


http://www.badplanet.com/bpimages/6543.jpg
CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON FEET
$26


----------



## JustMatt (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.latexmaskcentral.com/deepone.php
$120 nice customer made mask


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think using a body suit as the foundation could work. I know fabric shops have patterns to make them that zip up the front for easy removal. I would recommend making it pretty snug for the wearer so there's no strange sagging and it looks more fitted like skin. Use a fabric that's close in color to what the scales will be. For the scales themselves, I think you can use vinyl, cut the shapes and sew onto the suit. As far as getting the color, I'd say get a neutral color vinyl and paint it to match the mask. Could be very time consuming to pull off, but I bet it could look great!


----------



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

how about this one called Waveripper
http://www.darksidestudio.com/

it's in the section titled "the Strange"


----------

